# ~June 2020 "Trill" changed formula causes diarrhea?



## Blackbirdas (May 27, 2012)

Hello all again!

My budgies were happy on "Trill" seed mix for many years. I would add Harrison's Adult Lifetime super fine pellets to their mix, but they would still be picky about them and just shove it to the bottom of the cage 

Couple of months ago "Trill" changed their recipe, and it became abundant with oat seeds (those elongated ones), and some pill-sized greenish pellets (looks like cat food) that my budgies don't even bother cracking/chewing on, they also just throw them out of the feeder.
Their favourite rounded millets (of various colours) have been significantly reduced by Trill in quantity.

Couple of weeks ago both of my budgies started having bright green liquidy droppings with white streaks.

One budgie, who has always been the weaker one, started to become more and more poorly, to the point where he would indicate all signs of illness: ruffled feathers, perching on both feet, quiet, sleepy. I took all care I could, kept room warm, cage partially covered. I was about to give him warm water+honey mix directly into beak, but he slowly started eating and drinking again.

Since that time I replaced the seeds with a mix from the Wilkinson's UK store, which is mostly round millets, canary seed, and not much else.

The poorly one has started his swift path to recovery after the change of diet, but I'm still keeping an eye on him.

I also have Harrison's High Potency formula arriving tomorrow, will mix that in. I always hope that at least 1 in a 100 of those pellets reach there stomachs and not the bottom of the cage so 

Budgies are otherwise treated with an occasional apple slice or piece of carrot (their favourites). A reward prize for various achievements is a millet sprout branch

I hope someone else had similar experience with Trill, or was it just me, maybe I'm accusing Trill wrongfully?

The droppings are still greenish, but are solidifying. Will keep you posted.


Cheers me dears!
Blackbirdas


----------



## CaptainHowdy (Feb 9, 2010)

I bought some trill a few years back now to test how fresh it was by sprouting it. I set it up exactly the same as my normal seed mixes and the only thing the trill grew was mould. The last time I looked into it it was full of tiny shells for grit, something budgies don't need.

I wouldn't ever advise feeding trill. Your local pet shop will have better mixes that they sell by weight. Always test sprout new seed mixes to see how fresh they are.

As for the illness has the little one been to avian vet? Has any bloodworm been done to rule out underlying issues? How long have they been ill?


----------

